

How My Career in Tech Influenced My Fly Fishing Business - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/09/14/how-my-career-in-technology-influenced-my-fly-fishing-business/

======
DanielStraight
Great article. "Your people are your product" is a brilliant insight and is
really the highlight of the whole thing. I'd say that the employees of the
respective places I might visit account for about 80% of my choice in where to
go for lunch each day. Last time I bought a car, I'd say employees of the
various dealers accounted for about an equal percent of my decision.

